# Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Very good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was gifted this cigar and really enjoyed it from start to finish. It wasn't overly complex but it had a nice, consistent flavor throughout. Con...

Read the full review here: Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Very good cigar


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Had one with my coffee this morning as well. Very nice to start off the day, will be investing in a few of these too.

:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------

